# Vigo



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am a British/Canadian expat living in Greece for the last 8 years. I am coming to Vigo on November 24th for an interview and if all goes well, face the possibility of moving my husband, myself and our two-year old daughter to Vigo.

I don't know what the cost of living is like in Vigo or what the rental prices for apartments are (unfurnished). Can anyone lead me in the right direction or offer their past experience/advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucky you - beautiful city, beautiful area!

Just search for "long term property rentals Vigo" and you will fnd sites like this:
Vigo Properties for Rent - Vigo Property

For cost of living, Spain is pretty much comparable with the UK these days (though that isn´t much help to you coming from Greece). Take a look at the Cost of Living thread on this forum.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree that the area is stunning and ideal for a young family, however Vigo city isn't that pretty. A walk around town is very likely to leave you exhausted (think HILLS) , but is also a great way to loose extra weight, and the docks can feel very industrial.

Shopping is good in Vigo as is nightlife and the city offers many cultural activities. I suggest you buy a car because even if driving inside of VIGO is an absolute nightmare, it will give you the chance to travel around the rias bajas and discover places that are breathtakinly beautiful. Also Islas Cies is only a short ferry ride away, and it has what it has been name the most beautiful beach in the world. 

Cost of living is probably the cheapest in Spain (this applies to Pontevedra province) and definetly without a doubt much cheaper than Greece. 
We (I am half pontevedresa) eat lots of seafood and fish, and you will find that octopus, squid, clamps, lobster, oysters, mussels etc are the main diet. Beef is also outstanding. 

As for flats, sorry but I have no idea whats the rental market like at the moment. I know lots of people that live in charming little places like Portonovo (nice community, excellent schools) and commute to work everyday (its only half hour by the autovia anyways).

THe only problem? rain rain and more rain! BUt summers are hot and dry(ish)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I've never made it down to Vigo, so I'm not certain it's the same there but the northern Galician coast reminds me of Atlantic Canada. I love it there!


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I agree, Vigo is beautiful and I understood what was meant by "hills"! I won't know if I have the job until January 2011.

The only thing that concerns my husband and I is the lack of an International or European school in Vigo. Meaning, our daughter (who is two now) will have to be enrolled into the regular Spanish system in 2011. We dont' have anything against her learning Spanish but we were hoping that an International or European school would exist.

I was lucky to go on a bit of a tour with an ex-colleague of mine and he took me to where he and his family live. Baiona - LOVED it!!! Absolutely gorgeous!

Thanks again everyone and I may be back with more questions, should I get a job offer and we take it!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG! Baiona, how could I have forgotten to mention it! Yes, absolutely gorgeous, lovely place to live. Again, if you can avoid living in Vigo (the hills may have been charming for a couple of weeks, living there is exhausting!) Bayona is only a very short drive. 

I cant help with the international schools. Look at the education thread and would give you an idea of what to expect with the local system. 

Good luck with the offer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's one: O Castro - International School

(List of private schools in Vigo: Colegios privados Vigo)


----------

